# Lambs lettuce



## Mary from Kansas (Aug 11, 2016)

Anyone use lambs lettuce as a variety in their tortoises diet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 11, 2016)

Mary from Kansas said:


> Anyone use lambs lettuce as a variety in their tortoises diet?


Yep, i do.
It's fine and healthy as part of a varied diet and Tidgy loves it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 11, 2016)

I should perhaps mention that wifey likes it too.
She fights Tidgy for it.


----------



## saginawhxc (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't think I even know what lambs lettuce is.


----------



## Villa La Tartaruga (Aug 11, 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valerianella_locusta


----------



## Villa La Tartaruga (Aug 11, 2016)

http://www.growitalian.com/valeriana-verte-de-cambrai-140-6/


----------



## saginawhxc (Aug 11, 2016)

Yeah. I had to look it up.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 11, 2016)

A couple years ago I bought a seed packet on line for "various lettuces." Corn salad popped up all over my garden. I had no idea what it was, but was eventually able to find it online and found that it is edible. I harvested it along with the other greens, and none of my tortoises ate it.


----------



## Mary from Kansas (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm going to grow some and try it. Hopefully Geronimo will like it. So far he is a fan of dandelions leaves, romaine lettuce ( which I want to replace the romaine with lambs lettuce ) and cactus. Those are his favorites. So far I'm lucky in that he will eat about anything I give him, but if one of those three are in the mix they get eaten up in a hurry.


----------



## saginawhxc (Aug 11, 2016)

Now I want to track some down.


----------

